# Help with assembly



## Chuck B (May 10, 2009)

I have the Penn State Big ben fountain pen. This one. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBIGFP.html  But I'm having problems laying out the parts for assembly. The directions aren't to helpful. Can anyone give me some help so I don't screw up the assembly. especially I don't know if it unscrews then the nib goes into the top to protect the nib???

Click pic for full size





Here is the PDF file that has the instructions.

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKBIGFP_ins.pdf

As you can see, the directions instruct to remove 1/8" from the bottom of the upper tube down to the metal.  This appears to leave unfinished metal showing when assembled.  I also seem to be missing the coupler which was not included in the kit.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## aggromere (May 10, 2009)

if you go to the penn state web site and type in the search word instructions you can get to a catalog of instructions that are listed by pen model.  see if that is more helpful.


----------



## Chuck B (May 10, 2009)

I just included a copy of the instructions in my first post. They're no help at all. I think I'm missing a piece of the kit???


----------



## aggromere (May 10, 2009)

I cant tell from the pic, but have you already put sleeves on the tubes and turned them.


----------



## aggromere (May 10, 2009)

Anyway, i've had so much trouble with the kits that require you to remove wood and pressure fit the centerband that I quit making them.


----------



## rwyoung (May 10, 2009)

It looks to me like your center band is already stuck onto the center cap?  Also looks like you have the center cap turned 180 degrees from the way it would be used.  I assume the two bits at the top of the photo are the O-ring and nib coupler.


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 10, 2009)

Is it possible the two parts are threaded together as they come out of the hardware kit?  I think your center coupler is already threaded together and needs to be taken apart to have each piece put in its respective barrel.


----------



## GodofBiscuits (May 13, 2009)

are teh blanks already turned down? I can't tell from the photo but it look as thought the upper barrel has been turned down tot he tenon width and is too narrow. The upper barrel should be the same width as the center band outer diameter with a tenon turned down to fit inside the center band. I think this just might be your problem. I ran into the the first time I made an american classic and turned the blank down to the tenon width and had a super skinny upper barrel.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 13, 2009)

From the looks of your picture the Center band coupler looks to still be screwed together with the lower tube coupler . It also looks like you turned the upper blank too small , are you sure you had the bushings in the right places . The largest bushing should be at the bottom of the upper (shorter) tube , where you parted the blank to the tube . the blank at the parting has to be the same size as the gold part of the center band coupler .
A better (bigger) picture would really help .


----------

